# SAQA evaluation



## Toupounad (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi guys 
For Permanent residency application (for Spouse being in SA for more than 5 years) 
Do i need to submit the below docs as well?
- Highest education certificates evaluated by SAQA 
Am a bit confused..
Thanks


----------

